# C9's



## metalmom (Jan 22, 2010)

I am interested in getting any info on the C9s that i can-i did a search here and couldnt find anything. I dont know if they are akin to anything the states has-and i am unaware of their name if so-but if anyone knows a site i can check out-it would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 22, 2010)

I assume your talking about the gas operated, belt fed 5.56 light machine gun built to Canadian specs?  Google M249 or Minimi they're tye same thing, just a different stock and carry handle on the barrel.


----------



## metalmom (Jan 22, 2010)

much appreciated-thanks!!


----------



## metalmom (Jan 22, 2010)

again-thanks-found a wealth of info


----------

